# log out



## easyrider (May 24, 2011)

Why cant I log out.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2011)

you cant ever leave TUG!  =)

could you elaborate on the error?


----------



## easyrider (May 24, 2011)

Some times I log out and then come back later to browse. Now Im always logged in even when I log out.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 24, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Some times I log out and then come back later to browse. Now Im always logged in even when I log out.



Using more than one computer/browser combination?   Log-in status is maintained by a cookie in your browser if you hit the "Remember me" button when you log in.   When you log out, it deletes the cookie from that browser.  If you log out in one but then come back in another, you could find you are still logged in with that other computer/browser combination.

Or possibly you may have some utility installed that has frozen your cookie and won't let it be deleted.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 25, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Why cant I log out.



Because it's just not your time.   :rofl:   sorry, quirky mood today.  Rain Brain.

lee


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 27, 2011)

*Can't stay loged-in*

Why can't I stay logged in? If I log-in and leave my computer for a few minutes or spend several minutes writing a PM, TUG logs me out. It is very annoying. I then have to log in again and sometimes lose my post or PM I was writing. Better post this before I'm logged out again!!!  

Any way to fix this? 

-TJ


----------



## deemarket (May 27, 2011)

*Logs me out*



tahoeJoe said:


> Why can't I stay logged in? If I log-in and leave my computer for a few minutes or spend several minutes writing a PM, TUG logs me out. It is very annoying. I then have to log in again and sometimes lose my post or PM I was writing. Better post this before I'm logged out again!!!
> 
> Any way to fix this?
> 
> -TJ


Hi,
You know what?  It happens to me too.  It is especially annoying when composing a reply to a post.


----------



## Dave M (May 27, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Why can't I stay logged in?


To stay logged in during a session, be sure to check the "Remember Me?" box in the login section when you log in. Otherwise you may well get kicked out after 15 minutes and have to log in again. That's a safety feature so that if you log in from a public computer and don't check that box, others who follow you on that public computer won't be able to post on the BBS with your user name.

For more on this issue, including help with cookies if you check the box (see above) and still get kicked out, see this link, one of the many "How come I..." or "How do I..." helps at the yellow "BBS Help" link on the blue navigation bar near the top of this and every BBS page.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information.  Will heed the advice next time so I can fully enjoy my membership.


----------

